# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian lessons online

## spudorata

Hi, I'm a native speaker and a professional teacher of Russian as a foreign language. 
I work on the four main skills: Reading, Writing, Speaking, Listening (until a student has specific goals: for example only conversational/survival Russian). Grammar and Vocabulary are worked in context while working on these skills.
Reading. Depending on the aims a student can either read a short text during the lesson (when the aim is scanning for information for example) or at home (when the aim is reading for details, working on vocabulary). If there are any written exercises they are done at home, sent to me. I check them, correct and comment if needed and send back. During the lesson we either drill the new vocabulary, or discuss a problem - i.e. speak.
Writing. Done at home. Might be a discussion during the lesson.
Listening. I send you an audiofile/u-tube. Depending on the task you either listen it at home and answer the questions, or you can listen to it during the lesson, but the file should be downloaded.
Speaking. Different conversational cliches, discussions.
Grammar. Only in context. Written exercises at home, oral drills during the lesson.
Vocabulary. The same. 
I charge $10 per 60 min.
Feel free to contact me: spudorata (at) yandex (dot) ru
skype: rialni
Dasha

----------

